# Jobseekers and then Pregnant



## Madra Rua (27 May 2013)

Hello all,

Due to stress at work, a long commute and a child that suffers from respiratory issues which needs regular doctor visits I'm considering leaving my current position. I never ever thought I would be in this position but needs must. My GP is aware of all above and is happy to give written confirmation etc.

Two questions, would I be due any SW payments when I finish and secondly If I got pregnant in a few months do I get maternity benefit?

I have been in full time employment for the past 12 years.

Thanks,

Madra Rua


----------



## gipimann (27 May 2013)

If you are available for and looking for full-time work, then you may be eligible for Jobseeker's Benefit.   There might be a period of disallowance if you leave your current job; this is looked at on a case by case basis.   Jobseeker's Benefit is paid for a max of 9 months.   After that time, you will be assessed for Jobseeker's Allowance, which is means-tested.

If your GP considers you ill and unavailable for work, you may be eligible for illness benefit.  You will need a medical cert for each week and may be called to attend a medical referee.  Illness benefit is payable for a max of 2 years.

If you don't fall into one of the above categories, you would not be eligible for a SW payment.  

Your spouse/partner may qualify for Family Income Supplement, depending on income and the number of children you have.

Maternity Benefit is only paid to women who are in insurable employment or self-employment up to the first day of their maternity leave.  If you are not in employment (or self-employment) at that time, then you will not qualify.


----------



## Time (27 May 2013)

Medical referees exams are becoming a rare thing with the department choosing to rely more and more on written reports from doctors.


----------



## Madra Rua (27 May 2013)

Thank you both for coming back to me on this.

If I found a more suitable position closer to home, say a 1-2 days per week would I then qualify for Maternity Benefit? Could I perhaps temp?

My husband earns in excess of €70k so we won't qualify for FIS.

Many thanks,

Madra Rua


----------



## Time (27 May 2013)

So long as you are in employment before going on leave you will be ok.


----------



## pudds (27 May 2013)

Time said:


> Medical referees exams are becoming a rare thing with the department choosing to rely more and more on written reports from doctors.




Are you sure about this because reading the threads on both here and boards people applying for DA & IP were being made jump through all sorts of hoops in order to qualify.


----------



## Time (27 May 2013)

That is the case but very few end up in front of a department doctor. Most are given medical reports to be completed by their GP. The department then makes it decision based on this. 

It is typically only on appeals that a visit to a doctor is brought into the process.


----------



## Madra Rua (29 May 2013)

Hello,

Following on from my previous post. 

My husband earns €71,150 per annum - how do I calculate the increase in his monthly net earnings if I finish work and transfer my tax credits to him? We are jontly assessed.

Many thanks,

Madra Rua


----------

